
Twitter / @Tumblr: The recovering database cluster is online... - obilgic
http://twitter.com/#!/tumblr/status/11908476196360192
======
davidu
Anyone know what really happened?

[ Not inserting obvious comment about lack of communication during outage... ]

~~~
wwortiz
Best guess is the standard first huge failure, push an update and break
everything.

